# Anyone know what's up w/ extreme peptides?



## RISE (Jul 2, 2015)

Their site has been down for quite a bit.  Says it's under construction, but seems like a bit long for construction.


----------



## 11Bravo (Jul 10, 2015)

Someone said them and GWP got in some trouble


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 10, 2015)

11Bravo said:


> Someone said them and GWP got in some trouble


Haven't heard this. But gwp did do a ridiculous liquidation sale on research chems.


----------



## RISE (Jul 11, 2015)

That sucks.  They were local to me so my shit would come in pretty much next day.


----------



## 57muscle (Jul 14, 2015)

They seem to be back up now


----------



## RISE (Jul 17, 2015)

Yea they're back up, but they no longer have research chems.


----------



## brutus79 (Jul 18, 2015)

They sucked anyway. Good clen and t3 but all the ai's I got were bunk. Stane and adex.


----------



## RISE (Jul 19, 2015)

I've only used their clomid and Nolva, both were legit.


----------



## Bicepticon (Oct 7, 2015)

I used their clen...def legit!


----------



## gh0st (Nov 25, 2015)

Extreme got into some trouble! Dont remember exactly what happened, i read about it on another board and could find out the details if you really want me to. Not the best peptide source anyways. This is a few months old but just figured i would post what i heard.


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 22, 2016)

There are much better  peptide sources out and about.  I haven't heard much good about these guys.  Have you found another one yet know that it has been a while?


----------



## gh0st (Jan 23, 2016)

I just started repping for a small peptide company about six months ago. Now they are not big like these guys or RUI or like GWP was but everything the guy stocks is solid. Sometimes is better to go with smaller companies. Honestly any research chem site that has Liquid Caber listed on there site just disgusts me.


----------



## gh0st (Jan 23, 2016)

I could of sworn these guys ran into some legal trouble not to long ago


----------

